# Red toe?



## littleL

My 4 month old seems to have a red toe all over, I've googled it but not sure what it is. Doesn't look like an infection and it doesn't seem to bother him when I touch it. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## chetnaz

Can you take a pic of it? My LO had a red, slightly swollen toe, it was his nail digging (growing into) his skin. Could it be that?


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Jamie had this... it was one of my hairs wrapped round it!


----------



## lauren10

did you check if there is a hair wrapped around the toe?


----------



## littleL

Nope not got a hair on it. Some of the nail appears to have been broken off but I'm not sure it's that as the redness is everywhere, worse at the back of his toe. And his toes have been overlapping like that since birth, is that normal?
 



Attached Files:







toe.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Agiboma

ughh everything looks fine to me jmo


----------



## lauren10

how long has it been like that? if it doesn't start looking better in a day or so I would take him in to be seen. It might just be from the nail, although you're right, it doesn't look like it's infected at the nail...but it might be irritated. Maybe soak in warm salty water in case it is an infection.


----------



## littleL

Good idea, thanks. It was like that sice this morning.

I had to take his brother to the docs just now and managed to sneak a question about his toe. The doc wasn't sure either, just said keep an eye on it. :shrug:

this pic shows it better
 



Attached Files:







toe1.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## binxyboo

Hiya.
Daniel had something like this on his little toe.
He had somehow managed to tear a bit of his nail off (probably caught in blankets or clothes) and it got a little bit infected.
He ended up with a little bit of pus collecting under the toenail. I took him to a walk-in centre who told me to keep it clean and squeeze the pus out.
Eventually his toenail fell off. It looked horrific, but I was assured by several drs that it was perfectly fine and that he can manage without a toenail.
As soon as his toenail fell off, the swelling and redness went right down. 
A new nail started growing within a week.
He didn't show any signs that it bothered him at all.

I know what I have said sounds awful - but what I am trying to say is - don't worry about it and keep it clean. a drop of tea tree oil is also good.


----------



## littleL

OMG! :shock:
ok I'll keep an eye out, thanks for the tip.
by the way was the back of his toe worse?


----------



## binxyboo

let me find some pics.
Apparently it is VERY common for babies to rip toenails and lose them as they are sooo thin


----------



## summer rain

My LO had this; it wasn't anything to do with the nail but he had been rubbing his toes on his bouncy chair when trying to bounce it himself; his little toe on one foot had rubbed the most badly and even had a tiny blister on the back of it; which popped. For the next few days I just put socks on him or only put him in the chair in a babygro and it got better very quickly xx


----------

